# Linux konfigurieren ?



## laila (6. November 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe vor kurzem einen Suse Linux-Server installiert und hab' jetzt leider überhaupt keine Ahnung, wie ich daraus ein komplettes, lauffähiges System machen kann. Wie kann ich z.B. auf meine Laufwerke (Diskette und CD-ROM) zugreifen (irgenwie mounten, oder?, aber wie?) und meinen Drucker ansteuern?

Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar,

laila


----------



## Christian Fein (6. November 2003)

http://www.selflinux.de/

gruesse


----------



## canuzzi (7. November 2003)

*linuxbasics*

a.) Gewoehne dich an RTFM. Du kannst nicht jede grundlegende linuxfrage in einem forum stellen. Also les mal ein Handbuch oder eine Linuxeinsteigerbuch.
b.)  will ich dich nicht ganz hilflos lassen: mouten deines cdroms sollte mit:
$mount /media/cdrom gehen mit  $ls /media/cdrom kannst  du dir ankucken was dort alles drinnen ist. Im uebrigen kannst du dir mit $man ls und $man mount anschauen was man mit diesen befehlen so anfangen kann. 
c.) Wenn du wirklich nur einen Server haben willst,  hast du hoffentlich nicht den XServer installiert - ansonsten gibt es gerade eine schoene reihe in der c't zum einrichten eines linux heimservers. 
d.) siehe a.) Versuche wirklich dir anzugewoehnen rudimentaere Sachen dir eigenstaendig beizubringen  .... wenn du dann nicht weiterkommst, findest du hier oder anderswo  aber sicher Hilfe ...


----------



## laila (10. November 2003)

*Laufwerke mounten*

Hallo,

gelesen habe ich schon einiges (z.B. auch im Selflinux), hat mich aber alles nicht viel weitergebracht. Was ich weiß, ist, dass ich Laufwerke mounten muss. In den Büchern ist es immer sehr oberflächlich beschrieben, als wenn es so einfach wäre. Ich kann ja mal konkreter werden: Ich habe für das CD-ROM-Laufwerk einen Eintrag in der "fstab" vorgenommen: "/dev/cdrom   /mnt/cdrom  iso9660 auto, owner,ro 00", dann eingegeben: > "mount /mnt/cdrom", daraufhin sagt Linux: /dev/cdrom: "unknown device". Alternativ habe ich versucht > "mount -r -t iso 9660 /dev/hdc   /mnt/cdrom", dazu sagt Linux: "No medium found" . Den Mountpoint mnt/cdrom habe ich angelegt (ein leeres Verzeichnis) und die Einträge /cdrom und /hdc sind in /dev vorhanden, aller dings kann ich mir den Inhalt nicht angucken (ich weiß zumindest nicht wie). Villeicht fällt euch dazu ja was ein.

Danke,

laila


----------



## JohannesR (10. November 2003)

Hast du denn eine CD eingelegt?


----------



## laila (11. November 2003)

*Ach so*

Das mit der CD einlegen, war ein guter Tipp.  Ich war der irrigen Annahme, dass das Mounten nur grundsätzlich das Laufwerk anbindet, ohne wirklich darauf zuzugreifen. Vielen Dank,

laila


----------



## JohannesR (11. November 2003)

Hehe  Ist ein weitverbreiteter Irrtum, sowas passiert schonmal. Du kannst die CD auch erst nach dem Unmounten entfernen.

```
umount /dev/cdrom
```


----------



## Christian Fein (11. November 2003)

laila:

Wegen dem Devices, sollte was in deinem buch oder auch selflinux stehen.
Aber hier mal ein kurzer Exkurs. Nehmen wir mal einen Beispiel Rechner mit 
3 Festplatten und einem CDRom und einem Diskettenlaufwerk.

2 Platten als Master und Slave am 1. Festplattencontroller angeschlossen.
das sind die Devices:
/dev/hda
und
/dev/hdb

Am 2. Controller geht es weiter mit dem Master device hier mal eine CDROM
/dev/hdc
bzw eine 3. Platte
/dev/hdd

Da jede Platte auch mehrere Partionen haben kann, wird ab 1 durchnummeriert
/dev/hda1  ist die 1. Partion auf der Masterplatte am 1. Controller
/dev/hda2  ist die 2. Partion auf der Master Platte am Controller 1
/dev/hdd5  ist demnach die 5. Partion auf dem Slave Device am 2. Controller


----------



## laila (11. November 2003)

*Danke*

Danke Euch Beiden,

laila


----------



## Erpel (11. November 2003)

> /dev/hdd4 ist demnach die 5. Partion


echt, oder haste dich da vertippt?


----------



## Christian Fein (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Agent-p _
> *echt, oder haste dich da vertippt? *


nein und ja ich habe den Satz drüber geloescht in dem ich noch
erklären wollte das wenn du eine erweiterte Partion erstellst dann die 
4. Partion die 5 währe.

Sprich

primäre hdd1
primäre hdd2
primäre hdd3
erweiterte hdd5
erweiterte hdd6
usw


----------

